# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  AVADirect Z97 - Máy tính chơi game khủng mới ra mắt

## huongabc1

Những chiếc máy tính high-end đang ngày càng trở nên đông đảo nhờ những bộ vi xử lý 8 nhân thế hệ mới đến từ Intel cùng với đó là sức mạnh khủng khiếp của card đồ họa nVidia GTX 980. Những nhân tố mới khiến những cỗ máy cách đây chỉ tầm 1 năm trở nên chậm chạp 1 cách ngạc nhiên khi so sánh với những sản phẩm hiện nay.


Nhưng bên cạnh những lợi thế về sức mạnh thì hầu hết những cỗ máy PC cấu hình cực mạnh này đều có 1 điểm phiền toái chung: tiếng ồn quá lớn. Ví dụ như một trong những cỗ máy chơi game desktop mạnh nhất hiện nay là Origin Millennium đã phá kỷ lục benchmark nhưng nó cũng tạo ra một cơn đau cho màng nhĩ không hề nhẹ từ hệ thống tản nhiệt. Nếu như ở một nơi đông đúc như những game center hay văn phòng làm việc tiếng ồn từ máy tính sẽ không gây được sự chú ý nào thì tại nhà riêng những chiếc quạt tản nhiệt khổng lồ của máy tính sẽ khiến bạn khó chịu.
Sản phẩm dưới đấy sẽ giải quyết những vấn đề đó của bạn: AVADirect Z97 Quiet Gaming. Nội lực được cung cấp bởi CPU Intel Core i7-4790K, 16GB RAM DDR3, và GPU nVidia GTX 980. Với cái giá 2.800 USD, nó không giống như những cỗ máy đa GPU vì đúng như tên gọi nó mát và yên tĩnh hơn rất nhiều.


Để có được những lợi thế như vậy Z97 Quiet Gaming được thiết kế theo một cách độc đáo, nó không có đèn LED bên ngoài thay vào đó một màn hình cảm hình điều khiển tốc độ quạt, tất cả linh kiện được bao bọc bởi một chiếc case màu trắng. Tiếng ồn và tốc độ quạt được kiểm soát tốt hơn, điều này khiến Z97 Quiet Gaming trở nên độc nhất, nó đủ mạnh để thỏa mãn nhu cầu chơi game giống như những cỗ máy vừa ồn vừa mạnh nhưng hoạt động cũng rất êm ái và yên tĩnh như những dòng máy gia đình phổ thông.
Điểm qua những cổng kết nối cơ bản thì Z97 cung cấp cho người dùng 4 cổng USB ở phía mặt bên phải trong đó có 2 cổng 3.0, đi cùng là các cổng dành cho headphone và micro. Phía sau trang bị 6 cổng USB với 4 cổng 3.0 trong số đó, ngoài ra còn có các cổng cơ bản như audio 5.1, S/PDIF, Ethernet, PS/2...


Bên ngoài thiết kế đơn giản và bên trong cũng không hề có sự khác biệt, không giống như những đối thủ khác luôn có một hệ thống nội thất rối rắm và đồ sộ. Các linh kiện bên trong được sắp xếp không khác gì một chiếc PC dân dụng, chỉ cẩn những hiểu biết cơ bản nhất cũng đủ để bạn tháo lắp các linh kiện ra tiện cho việc vệ sinh và nâng cấp.
Mặc dù có thiết kế đơn giản nhưng hệ thống tản nhiệt của Z97 thật ấn tượng với tổng cộng 7 quạt gió chưa tính quạt làm mát cho CPU và GPU, dĩ nhiên với số lượng quạt lớn như vậy thì nhiều người sẽ nghĩ Z97 có độ ồn khủng khiếp nhưng sự thực là không phải như vậy, ngoài ra bạn có thể điều chỉnh tốc độ quạt cũng như độ ồn thông qua màn hình điều khiển ở phía trước như đã đề cập phía trên.
AVADirect Z97 Quiet Gaming thực sự là khá manh nhưng nếu so sánh với những cỗ máy đứng top trên thị trường thì nó cũng chỉ dừng ở mức khá. CPU Core i7 4790K là loại không thể ép xung cũng như chỉ có 4 lõi, phần nào cũng ảnh hưởng tới phần thể hiện của Z97. Nếu có thể tìm ra một đối thử vừa tầm với Z97 thì có lẽ chính là Falcon Northwest Talon, mang bên trong 1 CPU Intel 4 lõi đã ép xung.


Kết quả benchmark trên 7-Zip của 2 hệ thống khá cân sức khi Z97 đạt 26.681 điểm chỉ đứng sau 27.615 điểm của Talon. Đó là điểm đánh giá về CPU, còn GPU thì sao? Z97 Quiet Gaming mang trong mình chiếc VGA Gigabyte Windforce GTX 980 có thiết kế độc đáo với 3 quạt có thể tùy chỉnh tốc độ. Với trang bị như vậy Z97 dễ dàng ăn đứt Talon ở 2 hạng mục benchmark về đồ họa khi chạy Fire Strike và Cloud Gate với điểm số lần lượt là 11.661 và 29.820 so với 9.759 và 28.316 của Talon.
Kết quả benchmark như vậy là khá ổn với hệ thống chú trọng về tiếng ồn và nhiệt độ, thế còn khi chạy game thì sao? Hãy cùng tìm hiểu. Chúng tôi thử nghiệm với những game như sau: Total War: Rome II, Battlefield 4 . Tất cả đều chạy ở độ phân giải 4K và 1080p.


Với Total War: Rome 2, khi chạy ở độ phân giải 1080p với thiết lập medium thì game luôn đạt ngưỡng trung bình 100 FPS, nếu đẩy cao thiết lập lên cao nhất thì chỉ số này giảm dần với 73 FPS trung bình. Chuyển sang độ phân giải 4K thì tốc độ khung hình có giảm chút với 89 FPS ở thiết lập trung bình và 49 FPS ở thiết lập cao nhất. Tựu chung thì game chạy ổn định ở mọi tình huống, và nếu muốn cải thiện thì bạn có thể nâng cấp lên SLi.
Chuyển sang game FPS đình đám Battlefield 4, Z97 chạy ngon lành ở độ phân giải 1080p với trung bình 179 FPS ở thiết lập tầm trung và 99 FPS ở thiết lập cao nhất. Khi chuyển sang độ phân giải cao hơn là 4K thì hệ thống vẫn chạy tốt ở thiết lập trung bình với 79 FPS nhưng khi đẩy thiết lập lên cao nhất thì mọi thứ bắt đầu có vấn đề, game bắt đầu có dấu hiệu khựng và tốc độ khung hình đo được là 34 FPS. Mặc dù vẫn chơi được nhưng nên chỉnh xuống thiết lập thấp để tận hưởng game thoải mái hơn.


Đánh giá chung thì AVADirect Z97 Quiet Gaming xứng đáng với tên gọi khi kể cả chạy hết công suất thì độ ồn đo được là 41 db, thấp hơn hầu hết các hệ thống chơi game mạnh mẽ hiện nay. Cỗ máy này chạy mượt hầu hết các game đỉnh hiện nay ở độ phân giải cao với thiết lập trung bình, điều này là chấp nhận được nếu tính tới những lợi ích đi kèm từ hệ thống làm mát và độ ồn được giảm bớt.
Vấn đề duy nhất ở đây là giá tiền, toàn bộ cấu hình sẽ tiêu tốn của bạn 2.380 USD thêm vào 200 USD nữa để hoàn thiện hệ thống làm mát và chống ồn, nếu bạn không mong muốn tha thiết đến mức cần không gian yên tĩnh hơn thì chỉ với 50 USD rẻ hơn bạn sẽ sở hữu Falcon Northwest Talon với CPU mạnh hơn. Tuy nhiên, tất cả lựa chọn vẫn phụ thuộc vào nhu cầu của bạn.
*>> Xây dựng cấu hình máy tính chơi game giá 50 triệu đồng*

----------

